# I have a few questions!



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

I am pretty sure that you all remember me saying that I want to become a breeder. I actually am still wanting too become the best reputable breeder that I can be. I have decided that I want to breed Czech working line German Shepherd Dogs, obviously. I have done a lot of research since then and I have some health testing and titles I would like to get, and the questions are going to be after I name the health testing and titles I'd like to get done on my future breeding dogs'.

Health Testings

Heart, eyes, DM, HD, ED, hernias, cryptorchidism, allergies, other chronic skin diseases, deafness, hypothyroidism, von willebrands, heart worms and other worms, and copper storage disease.

Health Testing Definitions:

Degenerative Myelapothy (DM) is a disease of the spinal cord cord in older dogs'. It has an onset between the ages of 7-14 years old. It starts with the loss of coordination in the back hind legs, and this disease is chronic and progressive, causing the dog to get paralyzed.


Cryptorchidism is where there is an absence of both or one testes from the scrotum and is the most common birth defect of the male genitalia. It can develop as a young adult dog. 

Hypothyroidism is where there is low levels of thee thyroid hormones. The hormones by the thyroid glands are essential to the metabolic processes in the body.

Von Willebrands Disease is a inherited disease where it decreases the blood clotting ability in the dog.

Copper Storage Disease is where there is an abnormal accumulation of the copper in the dog's liver.

Now, are there any more health testings that I should read about and learn that I may not have thought to look up? 


Titles:

SchH1, AD, BH, CD, UCD, RO1, TT, TDI, CGC, HOT, KK1, SAR, narcotics, Cadavar, and track.

I am wondering if there are other titles that I should read and learn about also, that I haven't thought to look up??


I am also reading into the other issues of breeding and what can go wrong, as well as during delivery and after delivery. I am hoping I am on the right track so far. I am also wondering what books would you recommend for me to read about becoming a breeder? I mean so far, everything I have said here I have put into a notebook so that way I can always read what I have learned so I don't forget. I have actually had all the above in my notebook for a long time, and I am just now getting the time to tell you all what I have been learning about breeding.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Just an idea; why don't you also keep a note book of the great dogs of the past. Who bred them, what made them great, and what kinds of dogs they produced when crossed with other dogs. Make notes of both good and bad outcomes of particular breeding combinations. Begin building a library of knowledge. That way you can begin understanding the blood lines and how to use them in your breeding program.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

robk said:


> Just an idea; why don't you also keep a note book of the great dogs of the past. Who bred them, what made them great, and what kinds of dogs they produced when crossed with other dogs. Make notes of both good and bad outcomes of particular breeding combinations. Begin building a library of knowledge. That way you can begin understanding the blood lines and how to use them in your breeding program.


I will for sure do that, thank you!


----------

